# sword tail and mollies



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

My green sward tails and my orange and black mollie mated. Is that normal? My area of expertise is bettas so I have no idea. [schild=18 fontcolor=00BFFF shadowcolor=9932CC shieldshadow=1]betta freak[/schild]


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Swords and mollies can't cross breed. Swords and platys can. However, most livebearer females can store the male's sperm and then produce 4-6 or even more spawns from a single encounter. This is why you have fry.


----------



## frogyetta (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok because that creeped me out. I purrposley got two diffrent types of fish. tahnks


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

Your fish was probably already pregnant when you bought it.


----------

